# Tweet Previews...



## theclaud (7 Jan 2021)

... or embedded Tweets, or whatever. They are not working for me (on a laptop in Firefox, that is - they work fine on mobile). They just appear to be loading forever, like this. Is it me?


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2021)

On mine too - though I don't have a Twitter account ...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Jan 2021)

I get the same thing sometimes, yet on other threads the twitter link appears as it should.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Jan 2021)

Do you have anything that blocks popups and tracking such as Ghostery running as a plugin to your browser? I get this too but have always assumed that it is Ghostery.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> Do you have anything that blocks popups and tracking such as Ghostery running as a plugin to your browser? I get this too but have always assumed that it is Ghostery.


Only Facebook Container. I tried allowing CC in it, but it made no difference. It does appear to be a Firefox-related thing though - I just tried Chrome and the previews work in it. What's my Firefox doing that Dogtrousers' isn't?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2021)

It might be worth having a look at your Firefox security settings. If it's set to "Strict", embedded tweets look like your example.

I think they made a change a few updates ago so that Strict became the default.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Jan 2021)

Oh, forgot to say that if I click on the non-working link and select open in a new tab, it works fine.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It might be worth having a look at your Firefox security settings. If it's set to "Strict", embedded tweets look like your example.
> 
> I think they made a change a few updates ago so that Strict became the default.


Thanks! On my phone at moment but will try that.


----------



## theclaud (8 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It might be worth having a look at your Firefox security settings. If it's set to "Strict", embedded tweets look like your example.
> 
> I think they made a change a few updates ago so that Strict became the default.


It works! Cheers Phil.


----------

